# 2 male betta together



## sbrooms (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a 10 gal. tank with lots of hiding places. Is it at all possible to keep 2 male bettas together in this tank.


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

No, I wouldn't try it. You may get away with it for a little while, but eventually someone will get hurt, or more likely, be killed.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

No, it's not.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Nope, not two bettas. But there are other compatible fish you could put with him. 

Or a snail or two. Or some shrimp. Or african dwarf frogs. Maybe. Not all bettas will tolerate a snail, shrimp, or frogs. Just depends on their personality. Mine bullied the new snail. Kept him pinned in the corner! :lol:


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

My african dwarf frogs tore off my bettas dorsal fin last night.... I'd be very careful if you put frogs and bettas together.[/img]


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

In a 10gal, I would suggest not to. If you had a decently large tank (55+), you could possible do it.

You can add many other fish that do not have long fins, however.


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

In a 10 gallon, if you want your betta to have company, get him 2 or 3 platies. They will not bother him much and will encourage him to swim around more. Exercise is good for bettas too. Another betta in any small container, small meaning less than 100 gallons, is something I would avoid.


----------



## sean_x1 (Jan 26, 2008)

it is possible if there like the wild ones, they develop territorys


----------



## Shane (Jan 26, 2008)

ghreed said:


> In a 10 gallon, if you want your betta to have company, get him 2 or 3 platies. They will not bother him much and will encourage him to swim around more. Exercise is good for bettas too. Another betta in any small container, small meaning less than 100 gallons, is something I would avoid.


I have an empty 700 litre (~184 US gallons) which I am preparing to fill, are you suggesting I could possibly put two male bettas in it?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Shane said:


> ghreed said:
> 
> 
> > In a 10 gallon, if you want your betta to have company, get him 2 or 3 platies. They will not bother him much and will encourage him to swim around more. Exercise is good for bettas too. Another betta in any small container, small meaning less than 100 gallons, is something I would avoid.
> ...


Regardless of tank size, 2 male bettas kept together will almost definitely kill each other I'm afraid.


----------



## Shane (Jan 26, 2008)

Falina said:


> Shane said:
> 
> 
> > ghreed said:
> ...


Thought so, thanks.


----------

